# hello from lincolnshire



## richardexyork (Oct 30, 2009)

hi, 
we bought our first motorhome this year, and have been living and travelling around the uk since july decided to opt out, currently stopping near skegness, 
any permanant travellers out there?

worrying about the weather turning nasty , having no correspondance address and the kids not being in school etc etc


----------



## Firefox (Oct 30, 2009)

If the kids are not in school, you seriously need to fix that today; it's their lives you are messing up.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site and as Firefox said get the children sorted out urgently in a school, they might find it fun to be on the road but they need an education.

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## runnach (Oct 30, 2009)

richardexyork said:


> hi,
> we bought our first motorhome this year, and have been living and travelling around the uk since july decided to opt out, currently stopping near skegness,
> any permanant travellers out there?
> 
> worrying about the weather turning nasty , having no correspondance address and the kids not being in school etc etc



Well I could think on a first post this is a wind up ?.....the ex military chaps and chapesses will understand when I quote ppppppp.!!!

Assuming this isn't a wind up glad you are enjoying the freedom and hopefully you are achieving what you set out too.

No correspondance address, no structured education for your children you aren't doing yourselves any favours long term.

Has for weather turning nasty it is far easier to keep yourself warm than it is cool in hot weather, And all i can say is it will be a bit of trial and error.

I am solo with a GSD in a camper and have lived fulltime for around 18 months with a mini break ...your first winter will be uncomfortable at times until you work out a regime that works for you, if my experience is anything to go by.

That all said welcome to the site, share a little more about why you opted out I for one would be interested to know. 

Your lifestyle will add an extra dimension to your childrens education no doubt , But at the risk of preaching you must find a structured environment for them to learn and being with other children.

I trust you take my comments as well meant advice and not patronising.

Tell us more 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Oct 30, 2009)

Some notable millionaires did nothing at school so a "formal" education may not be necessary. There is however a system in place for parents to home school their children and any council office should have the details.

On the very rare occasion that I worked in a place fit enough to have my family for a visit, the teachers said they would learn more on the holiday than they would learn in school and allowed them to go. They still talk about their visits abroad 30 years on and they have never mentioned school for a long time. They have both done well for themselves as well.

Kids are guaranteed qualifications these days and I think the system is unfair on the brighter kids. I left school with some qualifications but did much better at college than school.

Don`t worry too much about it.


----------



## coventrycraig (Oct 30, 2009)

Not meaning to have a go at you but the children do need there schooling.

It is so important!


Craig


----------



## nichodia (Oct 30, 2009)

maingate said:


> Kids are guaranteed qualifications these days
> 
> .



LOL I will try telling that to OFSTED when they come knocking on my classroom door......"Nah! we don't bother with that sort of stuff...they are guaranteed a qualification.....a bright kid, don't worry..we will soon beat that out of em!!

tongue in cheek...
Nichodia


----------



## maingate (Oct 31, 2009)

There was no 90% pass rate in my day.

Examinations were a test of ability and coursework did not exist.

Kids have not changed, neither has constant State fiddling with the system.

This is no reflection on teaching staff. That is probably why some of them are walking away from the profession.


----------



## nichodia (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree totally with you! And I too am looking to walk away.


----------



## nichodia (Oct 31, 2009)

And the figure the government imposes is a 30% pass rate to include English and Maths at grade a to c, if you don't get that (and many schools struggle to get it) you are a failing school!


----------



## nichodia (Oct 31, 2009)

Back to the original post, there are lots of schools round the Skegness/Mablethorpe area and most are used to dealing with children who move around. I would suggest looking at one of the smaller schools where your kids would not lose their individuality, the staff would get to know them and be able to help to settle in better than some of the larger schools.


----------



## richardexyork (Oct 31, 2009)

Firefox said:


> If the kids are not in school, you seriously need to fix that today; it's their lives you are messing up.




we are homeschooling ,as best as we can, until we decide on a permanant base,


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 31, 2009)

richardexyork said:


> we are homeschooling ,as best as we can, until we decide on a permanant base,



I am not putting into print on the site what type of schooling and upbringing I had but it didnt stop me building up a profitable business, but a little extra schooling would have helped me on my journey through life a little easier.

Whatever you decide to do I hope it all goes well for you.

Good luck

John
(Guernsey Donkey)


----------



## richardexyork (Oct 31, 2009)

hi ,im not a winding anyone up,
its a very long story on why we decided to ditch our home city , we have our house sale due to go through hopefully in the next 2 weeks, 
reagrding the weather ,its a new motorhome (autoroller 700)but we still working our way round it, i call the heating traumatic as we cant always get it to come on

we are sited at the moment ,which makes things a bit easier ,and have been in contact with the council re schools and hope to view some next week, 
as mentioned in an earlier post we have been attempting homeschooling as best as we can in this van,we set off well prepared,but I do want the children back in school asap


channa said:


> Well I could think on a first post this is a wind up ?.....the ex military chaps and chapesses will understand when I quote ppppppp.!!!
> 
> Assuming this isn't a wind up glad you are enjoying the freedom and hopefully you are achieving what you set out too.
> 
> ...


----------



## richardexyork (Oct 31, 2009)

hi ,thanks my son has a statement (thou, hes probably more intelligent than me thats why i say im attempting to home school them) so mablethorpe primary was decided by the panel to be the nearest suitable school and hope to be visiting next week
it just seems a massive change for a few months , as he will be starting secondary next year, if you can reccomend a decent secondary school somewhere close ,the problem is i dont think one exists 






nichodia said:


> Back to the original post, there are lots of schools round the Skegness/Mablethorpe area and most are used to dealing with children who move around. I would suggest looking at one of the smaller schools where your kids would not lose their individuality, the staff would get to know them and be able to help to settle in better than some of the larger schools.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Oct 31, 2009)

my son left school with nothing  then fell in with the right people at 19 he started night school and got 4 top a levels went to queens uni in belfast got a bs with honours then his phd,he is now head man at dublin business school and a lecturer at the uni makeing a fortune and never had his hands dirty  i say my son i some times thing somebody had it in for me


----------



## nichodia (Oct 31, 2009)

richardexyork said:


> ... if you can reccomend a decent secondary school somewhere close ,the problem is i dont think one exists



Pm sent
Nichodia


----------

